# Streaming to my own website.



## G1K777 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hello dear community,
i was researching a bit and found some informations about it and i have few questions.
I found a tutorial how to stream to a (linux) server.
https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/how-to-set-up-your-own-private-rtmp-server-using-nginx.50/

So i just want to show the stream on my Website, my idea was to use PHP for this.
How does this exacly work?
OBS -> RTMP Server -> Website ?
I don't want to do "multiple streamers on one stream" etc, i just want to stream from my OBS directly to my website.
Is the RTMP Server needed no matter what?


----------



## Mark Weiss (Dec 12, 2018)

You and me both. It seems to be a carefully-kept secret. :-)


----------



## R1CH (Dec 13, 2018)

You stream to an RTMP server then ideally have your server convert to DASH / HLS and use any number of free players on your website (eg https://videojs.com/)


----------

